# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Опечатка, дубль 2.

## NordOst

https://virusinfo.info/content.php?r...elpersregistry
Фадеев, номер сертификата 18.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Fixed.

----------

